# Keyhole scales, ironwood and curly koa



## TRfromMT (Mar 7, 2021)

A customer sent me a very large dagger, 12" blade with a hand and a half handle. It needed some extra long scales. The knife has a chevron motif in the existing scales, so I played off that to do some keyhole fit scales in ironwood and koa. 

I'll post images of the finished product. There is a lot of work in these scales already!

Reactions: Like 3 | EyeCandy! 4 | Way Cool 4 | +Karma 1 | Creative 1


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (Mar 7, 2021)

Neat

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Don Van Dyne (Mar 7, 2021)

What a great design! really well done!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Nature Man (Mar 8, 2021)

Very creative! Love the wood choices! Chuck

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## T. Ben (Mar 8, 2021)

Looking good.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Mike Hill (Mar 8, 2021)

Extremely nice and impeccable workmanship!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Wildthings (Mar 8, 2021)

That is one hell of a fit up on that keyhole!! Well done. I see three attachment points on the existing scale and none on your drawing. I like none better but what's the plan?


----------



## TRfromMT (Mar 8, 2021)

Wildthings said:


> That is one hell of a fit up on that keyhole!! Well done. I see three attachment points on the existing scale and none on your drawing. I like none better but what's the plan?


 Well, I couldn't convince the owner to let me do pins an epoxy, or hidden fasteners, so I'll just reuse the stock button head screws in the original scales. Oh well.


----------



## kazuma78 (Mar 8, 2021)

That ironwood is freaking rediculous. I'd buy that kinda material all day long.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Barb (Mar 8, 2021)

That design is superb!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## TRfromMT (Mar 9, 2021)

kazuma78 said:


> That ironwood is freaking rediculous. I'd buy that kinda material all day long.




I just got back from Hawaii and picked up some koa. I have about 20 blocked to go to stabilizing and may let some go here to help defray some of my cost.

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 1 | +Karma 1


----------



## kazuma78 (Mar 9, 2021)

TRfromMT said:


> I just got back from Hawaii and picked up some koa. I have about 20 blocked to go to stabilizing and may let some go here to help defray some of my cost.


How about the Ironwood? Any more of it like that you would part with?


----------



## TRfromMT (Mar 9, 2021)

kazuma78 said:


> How about the Ironwood? Any more of it like that you would part with?



That, I do not, sir. That piece was supplied by the customer.

When I buy it, I buy my ironwood from Arizonaironwood.com. a little more expensive, but always premium stuff.


----------



## kazuma78 (Mar 9, 2021)

TRfromMT said:


> That, I do not, sir. That piece was supplied by the customer.
> 
> When I buy it, I buy my ironwood from Arizonaironwood.com. a little more expensive, but always premium stuff.


Wow, they have stunning material, but stunning prices too lol


----------



## aag562 (Mar 10, 2021)

Would you sell any low pre stabilizing? I'd love to get my hands on some save on material and shipping weight.


----------



## TRfromMT (Mar 20, 2021)

Slow and steady progress...

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 2


----------



## TRfromMT (Mar 22, 2021)

Wrapped up this project. Everything worked out.

Reactions: Like 1 | EyeCandy! 5 | Way Cool 1


----------



## aag562 (Mar 22, 2021)

Pretty amazing!!

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (Mar 22, 2021)

Looks good

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Mike Hill (Mar 22, 2021)

Beautiful and such fantastic workmanship!

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------

